# need help/rec for challenging northeast hike!



## tujumbo13 (Jul 27, 2009)

i just finished the presidential traverse (Madison, Adams, Jefferson, Clay, Washington, Monroe, Franklin, Eisenhower, Pierce, Jackson, Webster) with a few friends.  We ended up doing it in just over 12 hours, not spending a night on the trail as we had planned.  We are now looking for a hike of about the same difficulty, possibly more difficult, requiring 2-3 days, somewhere in the northeast.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2009)

May want to look at the Adirondacks, plenty of good hiking there. More than enough to keep you going for multiple days.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Pemi Loop and the Grafton Loop are both options for a 2-3 day hike. The Grafton Loop is the more difficult of the two, but offers some great hiking without the huge crowds.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2009)

*long drive up...but there's no traffic in the morning...*

Maine's rainy weather has broken..should try Katahdin....

$.01


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2009)

Another recommendation for Katahdin or the Travelers in Baxter State Park.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Sep 11, 2009)

The classic 3-4 day loop in Baxter would be to start at Roaring Brook and spend a night each at Russell Pond, Davis Pond, and Chimney Pond. If you have a couple more days, add a night at 
Wassataquiok Lake (Island) and a second night at Chimney. 

That gives you a chance to leave the pack at your Chimney Pond site and spend a day doing Knife Edge>Baxter Peak>Hamlin Ridge with a daypack. 

If you're at Russell, a side trip to Wassataquoik Lake is a must. To see it at its best, paddle a canoe around it. Go ashore, and walk up to Greene Falls. Also, if you follow the trail toward Little Wassataquoik, a side trail leads up to a knoll overlooking the lake....an absolutely spectacular view.

The problem is getting reservations. The Davis Pond and Wassataquoik Island sites are very hard to get. You need good timing and luck to get them. You're best off to have a second and third choice when you send the request. If you don't get your first choice, you're bound to have a great time anyway, the entire Park is beautiful.


----------



## abc (Sep 24, 2009)

skibum9995 said:


> The Pemi Loop and the Grafton Loop are both options for a 2-3 day hike. The Grafton Loop is the more difficult of the two, but offers some great hiking without the huge crowds.


What (where)'s the Grafton loop?


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

Mahoosuc Range.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.outdoors.org/conservation/trails/work/grafton/overview.cfm

The Mahoosucs are an awesome range, but pretty rugged. Last year on the AT one of my hiking partners was quoted as saying "Mahoosuc is an Indian word for suicide is an option".


----------



## bigbog (Sep 29, 2009)

When heading eastward on #2 from Maine..into NH I always see faces that I'd love to try to ski before being read my last rites...  Those ascents in winter are true challenges...but right now they're ~100mi from my house = not everyday events....:-x


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2009)

skibum9995 said:


> The Mahoosucs are an awesome range, but pretty rugged.


Yep, which makes for a much longer hike than it seems.  My skull became rather intimate with the notch.:-(


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 11, 2010)

bigbog said:


> When heading eastward on #2 from Maine..into NH I always see faces that I'd love to try to ski before being read my last rites...  Those ascents in winter are true challenges...but right now they're ~100mi from my house = not everyday events....:-x



Speaking of ski related hikes....

Did a Saddleback to Sugarloaf trip last fall. Climbed Saddleback via ski trails. Followed AT from summit until we reached cutoff for Sugarloaf summit. Descended SL on ski trails. 

This is a terrific 3 day trip, staying at Poplar Ridge and Spaulding lean-tos. A good amount of vertical a well  as above treeline hiking.


----------

